# TE linking problem on battery power



## Switcher (Feb 11, 2008)

HI
I am running my TE on battery power with my receiver in a box car on my indoor overhead layout. I am using 18 volt drill batteries. Lately I can't get the receiver to link with the transmitter when I push the code button. I hooked the receiver up to a power pack just now and it will link. Any suggestions. 
Also any better battery ideas?
Thanks
Bill in Wisconsin.....it's -10 again this morning


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The two most frequent problems are:

 the TE is polarity sensitive, and it needs at least 12 volts.


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine links best when it is not on pulse. good luck!


----------



## Switcher (Feb 11, 2008)

I got it now. I recharged the battery, and then linked it with a power pack and it seems ok now 
Thanks guys


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

I use (16) 2600 ma NiMh AA batts to power my single motor engines and my Bachmann logging locos. I put them in Radioshack 8 battery holders in series. I get several hours of running. For my large heavy draw locos I use (18) 5000 ma "c" batteries. AA and C batts fit in my box cars with plenty of room for the T/E reciever. I also send 12 volts out the rear of my battery cars to power the lights in my passenger cars. I also fit a T/e accessory reciever to control the lights and sounds on my locos. Any questions? please feel free to email me. Good luck!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! Thanks for reminding me to charge my battery


----------

